# Looking for an ex-pat



## Shim (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello, first post here.

I am in Singapore at the moment, a friend at home told me his cousin lives here on a boat/yacht in the harbour somewhere. I've tried contacting the Royal Singapore Yacht Club and the Mariners Club but have come up with nothing. Can anyone recommend another course of action to try and track this person down?

Thanks for any help
Shim


----------



## sulis84 (Aug 29, 2008)

I think, there are many website where you can post an announcement that you're looking for your friend (like facebook, etc). Or maybe you can post it in the newspaper


----------

